# USL Field test thread



## bwaites (Mar 30, 2005)

The USL field testers should be receiving their lights beginning today. I would ask that they please post any findings in this thread.

Bill


----------



## nethiker (Mar 30, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

I came early to get a good seat. This promises to be a good show.

Greg


----------



## Codeman (Mar 30, 2005)

I was also looking forward to this thread, but it's gonna be even better for me than I expected. When I got home this evening I found a) a really nice Power Supply, and b) a delivery notice for another package!

Thank you, Bill, or make that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

You've been so gracious and fun to help out on this project, but I was still completely caught off guard! What an honor...

I will definitely be posting something here tomorrow!

Man, I wish my father hadn't retired as our Postmaster. I'd be on the way to get his help tonight!

Now, if I can just manage to get to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif tonight!


----------



## bwaites (Mar 30, 2005)

Ray has the original USL waiting for him. I'm surprised he didn't go down to the post office and bang on the back door until someone answered!

It has been the most used and abused, obviously, with something like 15-20 runs on the pack at this point. It is still just as bright as the others, as evidenced by the pics I took last week.

It does have a smooth reflector, but other than that and the cosmetics of the funky switch it works beautifully. 

I just thought that it might as well be out there being tested by someone in case I, Jim, or Modamag missed something!

Have fun with it Ray!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 30, 2005)

Had I known it was the original, you betcha I'd have blazed a trail over there!

Gee, Bill, I'll *try* to have fun, but it may take some effort...NOT! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## litho123 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bill - Thanks for the opportunity to field test one of these lights. 

I received my first package today.
With notice in hand I tracked down the local postal carrier and he was gracious enough to drop the second package off when he finished his daily route.

Carefully inserted the bulb, threw the switch and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif WOW! This 'lil guy lights up big time!

I can't wait until it gets dark tonight and I can test in the rain. Will post more later.

Greg


----------



## nethiker (Mar 30, 2005)

--Bill, you've made Ray a very happy camper. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

--Greg, Come on. Why wait? You could go into the closet, close the door and switch it on. I'd love to hear your report. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Greg


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 30, 2005)

I kept an eye on the receiving dock all morning, and no joy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Our mail comes shortly before I depart for home and there were 2 USPS Priority boxes for me. I immediately took them to the shop and opened them. Sweating/drooling, managed to install virgin bulb without touching it.

I had the next 20 minutes to walk around and show it off. By the time I headed for my truck, there was a lynch-mob forming. (Fortunately, they had to form by sound and touch, or I might not have made it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

The first test I had planned was the "Fahrenheit 451" (paper ignition) test. I was going to be very methodical in the spirit of things. Well you know what happens to best laid plans. I set the USL on a V-block on my garage floor, found my stopwatch, and tore off the front page of the Orange County Register, which I crumpled into a wad the size of my fist. I placed the wad ~3" in front of the USL. I was so intent with synchronizing the stop watch with the USL's switch that I failed to turn the camera on. After simultaeneous clicks of the USL and stopwatch, I grabbed the camera as smoke immediately(!) started coming off the wad. I got the shot at 14 seconds, but it probably lit at ~10. 









(No, I didn't waste any Halon!)

Next came the cooking challenge. Smallest eggs my market had were medium AA. After spraying some Pam on the front of the USL, I cracked one into a bowl and used a syringe to remove a bunch of the white. (Of course, not enough as I quickly discovered as I poured it onto the USL's lense. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif ) I turned it on and started the watch. The yolk was almost too bright to look at! At about a minute, steam/smoke was rising. I actually had to turn it off twice (for a couple of seconds) to check progress! Anyway, at 2 1/2 minutes it was better than sunny side-up with some confused cooked white. Dinner is served!








Next came the cleanup. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif






It took 5 minutes with a damp cloth and some dish detergent but cleaned up to new condition! (Unlax, Bill. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )
Yeah, I should have used a ring stand and clamp above the egg in a pan, but the pan accessory isnt available yet. 

I hope to post some less comic beamshots over the next couple days. This thing rocks, Bill!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Mar 30, 2005)

I meant to send an extra borofloat with yours Larry!

Oh well, at least it cleaned up good!!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh no. Now that there's proof, we're gonna have to offer all the accessories, Bill. What have we started...

Well, Larry, I guess that leaves bacon and pest control to the rest of us, huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow! Great shots!


----------



## JimH (Mar 30, 2005)

Larry,

You are indeed a man after my own heart . Best laugh I've had all month



. 

I always knew you had your head screwed on straight - real tests for the real world. None of this shining it at a white wall and how long till half brightness stuff. You're giving us data we can really use, like how long does it take to cook an egg, start a fire, etc. I'd love to see some more real world tests, but you can stay away from the KC toss test. 

The two tests you chose to perform first are exactly the ones I was most interested in









. The cleanup looks a little tedious, so I think I'll start working on my own mini-fry pan right now.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 30, 2005)

It has finally reached _quality_ dark outside, and I'm about to go remidy that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I was sweating bullets while cleaning it(!) but it really did clean up to new. (Whew!)

The one I received is pewter, and very nice! We will have to come up with an effective "safety" for them as smoke off that newspaper wad was immidiate! You definately don't want to just toss one of these things into your glovebox!

From Ray's post, I hesitate to speculate what he'll be cleaning off of his tomorrow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Awsome!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Larry (Headed outside /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## js (Mar 30, 2005)

Larry,

OMG! That was the best laugh I've had for weeks and weeks! And an informative laugh session, too! I knew someone would set newspaper on fire, but I honestly never dreamed that someone would cook an egg on the lens. *AWESOME!* I love it! I love it! You are da bomb, Larry.

This has got to be an historic CPF event. Next to this, EDCing a USL will be nothing surprising. Dang, Larry, that was just too cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, Jim(s), You don't know how much fun it was! (Or maybe you do!)

I just got back from some play (I mean evaluation) outside. I played with the focus, and there is little effect presumably due to the axial filament in the lamp. On the way, I lit-up the livingroom windows of my next door neighbors. Their lights were on inside. (Friends and budding flashaholics. He has a G2 and just bought her a C2.) She came out, and had to, uh, fondle it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I still haven't run down the charge Bill shipped it with, which is cool as I have some off-white wall paint needs peelin'. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh, and if, like me, you are in the never-ending search for your happy a**, be veeery careful! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Paul_DW (Mar 30, 2005)

ROFL .......... excellent pics!!

Enough to dream about for now those, but where is the tree in the field one? 

with a shot of say an M6 or TL85 to compare to? 

Gimme that and it will be all over /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Can't wait!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mmattoon (Mar 30, 2005)

Larry,

The egg trick is sick, demented, and just plain strange. I highly approve. I can see a new thread coming soon: "The USL Cookbook" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Mark


----------



## bwaites (Mar 30, 2005)

Paul DW,

Is that your dog in your avatar?

If so, I have a red nose that looks a lot like her.

Bill


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 31, 2005)

I finished the charge it was shipped with as I saw it was dimming in my livingroom. I shut it off and waited a few minutes. I turned it back on and it was very bright, but rapidly dimmed. I will set-up the charger and power supply tomorrow, and report.

Without even testing, I can say it is going to completely eat my M6 for lunch! We're talking different leagues!!!! (The Beast is a different story, but it has twice the aperature, and is incapable of cooking anything other than your retinas from up close. (If you could voluntarily open your eyes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif ) This thing is figuratively/literally HOT!

The "Hotwire guys" have created a real winner here!!!!

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

Field Testers,

One thing I forgot to mention was that you should allow batteries to return to room temp after discharge before recharging.

Larry, thanks for tonights entertainment!!


Bill


----------



## KevinL (Mar 31, 2005)

ooooooh egg...

You are one brave soul to cook it right on the lens. I planned to use a little tray made out of aluminium foil sitting on the lens so as to make for an easier cleanup. 

Ooops, did I just give away the unofficial frying pan mod.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nethiker (Mar 31, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

That was awsome Larry. Egg and burning paper will definatly be in my dreams tonight.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## JimH (Mar 31, 2005)

Boy, this is going to be one fun thread. I'm really looking forward to seeing reviews from the other field testers. 

To the rest of the field testers - you guys had better start getting creative. Larry has set the bar incredibly high.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Mar 31, 2005)

I can hardly wait to cook some eggs with mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm hungry!

Jeff


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry ... this was the first thread in a long time that really excited me!! You know, not just appreciation or greed, ...l real laughter and excitement!
Thanx!

Well done guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif !!!!

bernie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Dynacolt (Mar 31, 2005)

Now.... if all that excess heat could only be turned into lumens....
(However, I do have to admire the glowing yolk trick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Did I hear RayBob ask Bubba to go fetch some shotgun shells from that dark corner in the shed, then an almighty BOOM as Bubba goes a-lookin' in the ammo box with the USL???


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

I couldn't do that to poor 'ol Bubba cuz I no he'ud do it!

Someday, I'll have to tell everyone the real story of what I did in 1977 as a high school band member who got to be Obewon during a one-time-only Star Wars halftime show. Ah heck, I'll go ahead and tell it now.

RayBob truly learned about heat, heat transfer, and flames through two events related to that halftime show. They involved a rubber Obewon mask, some butane, a butane lighter, Estes model rocket igniters, 3 aluminum pie pans, a 12V battery, and 8 oz of theatrical flash powder (a kissing cousin of gunpowder):

<ul type="square">[*] Ray flash-burnt all of the hair on one arm off, along with both eyebrows, during pre-game rehearsals in the bandroom when he tested the extremely dangerous act of breathing fire. Everyone said it was about a 6 ft ball of blue flame that appeared right above my head. I had my eyes closed, so I couldn't tell where my arm was and blew the butane straight up my arm (instead of above it) to the lighter I was holding. The band director and a few parents about fainted when they saw my head light up. Some of the butane ended up inside the mask and got my eyebrows. The sudden change in pressure in the bandroom caused a very large whoommpp and caused quite a few ears to pop. At the urging of the band director, I decided not to breathe fire during the show. [*]When I set off the flash powder at the end of the halftime show, it was between the band and the drum major. You'd have to see it to really understand the amount of flash and smoke that was produced. The band was holding a note at the very end, but was left without a way to see the drum major's instructions to quit playing, so we had to just kinduf wind down. What we also couldn't see, but hear, was probably the loudest standing ovation ever in the state for a high school halftime show. As the igniter, I was quite proud. However, that was short-lived. In addition to the flash powder's smoke, the other 3 guys had set off a total of 6 military smoke canisters. Well, we hadn't thought this idea through. There was absolutely no wind that night! We earned our team a 15-yard penalty for delaying the start of the second half for 30 minutes while everyone waited for the smoke to clear. The four of us were also treated to stern lectures from the band director, the football coach, the principal, a policeman, and our parents. At school the next week, the students treated us like rock stars.[/list]
Yes, this really did happen. I really did do this. And I can't stress enough how idiotic and extremely dangerous the act of using butane to breathe fire is. The risk of burning your lungs and dying are very, very real. I had been taught how to do it by a performer, but I will not say how to do it. After that night, I never did it again nor have I taught anyone how to do it!

So, you see, when I say RayBob might not be the brightest bulb but he's not blown either, I mean it. I was gifted with a good bit of book sense, but I've earned every bit of my common sense!

Okay, back on topic...

I do have a few unique, but safe, ways to test the USL. I'll see how they turn out, though, before I reveal them.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

I can see already that this is going to turn into a "Can you top this" thread if we're not careful boys!

I'm enjoying it just like everyone else!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

Naw, Bill, it's more likely to turn into a "Here's What I Did, You Try It" thread! Surely you don't think we're competitive, do you?!?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif We simply want everyone to know what they can do with their USL's once the production versions are shipped. See, we're SHARING, not competing. Yeah, that's my excuse, and I'm a stickin' to it!

I really want to go pick mine up at lunch, but I wouldn't be able to do anything with it until I get home.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh........................

Gotta remember to go to the grocery store on the way home...okay, a USL Cookbook is now officially on the list of Un-Official Accessories. Should make a nice companion to the coffee table book!

I promise, I will post something more useful later. The waiting is agonizing. I've never even seen a hotwire in person. I probably need to take precautions to prevent drool from entering the switch!

In addition to some pics, I am going to attempt to use my lightmeter this evening, though it won't be a "so many lux @ 1 meter" thing. I'll probably have to report how far away from the meter I had to be for the thing to NOT exceed 20k lux!

For this weekend, I plan a capture of temps for a full run (full charge run until dimming starts) and the cool-down period so that everyone can get a feel for how hot the light will be and for how long.

*Larry* - when are we gonna see some side-by-side USL/Beast shots? I'm real curious about that one!


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

The Beast SHOULD put out more light, and with a much larger reflector to work with should have more throw. 

If I remember the numbers right, the Beast puts out 2500 plus torch lumens to the the USL's 2100 or so. 

Whether that is significantly noticeable is the question. The other thing that will be interesting is how much useable spill each has.

That said, I should send the big reflector down to Larry along with the Osram 64625 lamp and give Larry a chance to compare the two with a little more realistic comparo.

Guess I better get another package ready!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm wanting to see a side by side with the stock USL not so much to see whether they are comparable or which one is "better", but to illustrate very clearly just what has been accomplished with the USL. 

The Beast may out perform a stock USL, and it may or may not be noticable, but _just for the comparison to be reasonable_ is *HUGE*!


----------



## Paul_DW (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
Paul DW,

Is that your dog in your avatar?

If so, I have a red nose that looks a lot like her.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like HER!! ....lol, altho in your defence he does look a bit girly at times ...lol

Hi Bill, and sorry ppl, this is obv NOT related to the USL, but is Bill's thread, and he has asked! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Yes HE is my Max. A lovely dog, but just a bit of a fruitcake ...lol, Naromtap will tell you! They tell me it's all part of the breed, and to be expected, so shouldn't moan, but he can be a hand full at times /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

Do love him to death tho /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

This is where the face was taken from :







The flag bit of the avatar is where I want to live, but another story and NOT for this thread, but I mention it because it explains why my input to this thread unfortunately is at the 1% mark I think /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

I'm Trying to emigrate from the UK to Oz (nightmare!!) and pretty much all of time on the ole PC is being eaten up with all of that. 

Anyway, as you was gents! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

Great looking pup!! 

I'll email a pic to Ray and he can post if for me. For some reason it never works for me!

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Bill. 

I just had to edit the pic, make it more CPF friendly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

ARGH, A Tigerlight!

Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Mar 31, 2005)

The bulb lumens of the USL seems to be dropping from the original 3800-4000 overdriven lumens we were hoping to see. Was there a change in the bulb at sometime?

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

Bulb lumens still are in the 3000-4000 range, I'm talking torch lumens above, when I talk about the Beast. Surefire rates torch lumens.

The two recommended bulbs are rated at 2800 lumens at 12 volts and 3600 lumens at 12 volts. The lower rated bulb is the stock axial bulb and actually is mildly overdriven into the 3000+ lumen range with this battery pack. The higher rated bulb is a transverse filament bulb, is more fragile, and will require the 3" head to really give any decent performance. 

Interestingly, the axial bulb appears every bit as bright as the transverse filament bulb to the naked eye, which leads me to believe the rule of thumb that you have to increase output by at least 50% to make it a noticeable gain. 


Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

Also, there's js's post about output.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Mar 31, 2005)

OK, thanks. Torch lumens and bulb lumens. I wasn't reading clearly. I feel better now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jeff


----------



## JimH (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray,

Great story about your high school days. I've got the other end covered. Sitting around the dorm one night and bored, one guy says he heard you could ignite self generated methane.

Sure enough - with just underpants on, nice blue flame. Then one guy decides he can get a bigger flame if he completely drops trou. He was right, but the smell of burnt butt, and other, hair drove us out of the room.

Warning - do not try this at home. This stunt was performed by untrained idiots. But if you do decide to try it, remember to keep some fabric between the ignited methane and your vital parts - OUCH!


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

That's one test of the USL's power that I think I'll _pass_ on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
The Beast SHOULD put out more light, and with a much larger reflector to work with should have more throw. 

If I remember the numbers right, the Beast puts out 2500 plus torch lumens to the the USL's 2100 or so. 

Whether that is significantly noticeable is the question. The other thing that will be interesting is how much useable spill each has.


[/ QUOTE ]

According to SureFire, the Beast is rated at 2000 lumens. 

I just want to see Larry try to EDC the Beast and the USL. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Throw in a little M6 or T85 or Mag85 as the "dim" lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

[Edit: fixed typo.]


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

I stand corrected on the Beast numbers.


Going to be interesting.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

With a little help from a friend, here is the current USL Mascot pic! (thanks Paul DW)







Also known as Blaze the Staffordshire Terrier. My wife and son's dog, though she thinks she belongs to me at times!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ray's Testing for 03/31/2005*

Okay, I am home, and ready to start! I plan on updating this single post throughout the night as the testing progresses.

First up, installation of the bulb with an obligatory wipedown with 91% isopropyl alcohol - done.

Second, accidental but obligatory blinding of self while installing a Lite Ring /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif - done.

Full sight with no spots - regained!

*Nite Ize Lite Ring, aka the USL Switch Activation Prevention Device (SAPD)*





I attempted to measure the force required to activate the switch while using the SAPD but the force required exceeds the 5 lbs my postal-scale-turned-force-gauge is able to apply. The switch will not stay on once the force is removed. That also means the Lite Ring can be used to change the switch behavior from a click on/off to a momentary on! The Lite Ring will be a standard accessory on my USL.

*52,280 lux @ 1 Meter!*





My meter showed 13,070 lux, but that's at two meters. Using the Inverse Square Law, that translates to 52,280 lux @ the usual 1 meter. Taking the square root of that gives 228, which is the number of meters out that the USL can put 1 lux on target, per quickbeam's website. Now, if you look at quickbeam's throw chart, you'll see that the USL's throw is right there at the top along with the Vector Spotlight with it's much larger reflector and overall bulkiness. The USL is a keepin' up in a much smaller and sexier size! Can't wait to see what the 3" head adds to the throw. Not to mention one of the higher output bulbs! 

Since this was straight out of the box Bill shipped it in, the batteries may have lost a bit of charge. I intend on repeating this test on a freshly charged and rested battery pack, sometime in the next day or so. I suspect it will exceed the Vector when fully charged per Bill's instructions.

*52,520 lux @ 1 Meter!*




After a fresh charge/cooldown, I get 13,130 lux @ 2 meters = 52,520 lux @ 1 meter = 229 meters for 1 lux illumination. Practically tied with the Vector.

*We interrupt this post to bring you late-breaking news...*

The prototype is talking...

[ QUOTE ]
Who's king of the hill, now? Who's your daddy, now? I can't help it if you can't see, quit looking at me!

[/ QUOTE ]

*It's Bacon!!!!*

Due to a technical goof on my part, I'll have to re-do this one. The bacon, however, started sizzling in 20 seconds!

*Welcome the Marshmallow Movie!*

Big thanks to darkgear.com for hosting the Marshmallow Movie.

Also, thanks to KevinL for also offering to host it. Stand up fellas!

The movie file (AVI) is about 5Mb. If you don't want to download it, here's some stills I grabbed:





For you knife fans, my marshmallow holder is a Busse NIP (Nuclear Ice Pick).

I may have broken the rule about turning it off when it starts to dim during the marshmallow roast. I believe it took too long to cook.

This is what happens when you let a marshmallow touch the lens:





This is what it looks like after 2 minutes of cleaning with GooGone:





*Time to Re-Charge (115V Power Supply with Triton Charger)*





More to follow...


----------



## js (Mar 31, 2005)

HA! HA! And here all along I thought that the Beast was 3,000 torch-lumens. BUT NO! Only a mere 2,000? Bring it on.


----------



## Fat_Tony (Mar 31, 2005)

First page in the USL Cookbook (Official or Unofficial): Eggs a'la Larry!! Hhmmm, maybe I'll try to use it to cook a tiny little hamburger when I get mine, or maybe fry up some of those cocktail weenies!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2005)

Marshmallows a'la Ray!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

Bill - after I let the USL cool down, I started to re-charge. The triton indicated the pack was at 14.21V. Did I let it go too far? I sure hope not...


----------



## Paul_DW (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok, I've asked for a field shot of the USL in action, but I have to admit, these 'food' pictures are hilarious.

They say quite a lot about the USL really /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I dare think of what is next tho? ...lol


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

Fully-cook bacon and hopefully some yellow grits are scheduled for tomorrow. Tonight's last test will hopefully be a few shots around my house, after the re-charge/cool down is finished.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Fat_Tony said:*
First page in the USL Cookbook (Official or Unofficial): Eggs a'la Larry!! Hhmmm, maybe I'll try to use it to cook a tiny little hamburger when I get mine, or maybe fry up some of those cocktail weenies!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I have some of those cocktail weenies in the fridge, but I've already eaten /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . In preperation for tonight's festivities:



The M6 won't tailstand thus the rubber bands and steel block. (hiding) I'm trying to get the cam set up for long exp. Got over an hour to dark. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

It's already dark here, Larry. Go ahead and send that Beast to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## keithhr (Mar 31, 2005)

I must say that I anticipated seeing what this light would actually look when shined upon something other than a marshmellow at two inches.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 31, 2005)

Apologies in advance!! Bill can pry my USL from my hot, dead fingers!!!!! I actually had people snivel this morning over seeing spots yesterday afternoon! The USL absolutely eats the M6 for lunch- I mean different leagues, and that's a $400 light! The Beast to me is about the limit for a one-handed flashlight, and you would need a trenchcoat to hide it! (Stealth- NOT!)

The Beast was on the cells it came with. (Wild guess 30 min runtime.) The USL was 1 hour off the charger. (Took ~2 hours at the presets Bill loaded and then it started _beeping_ at me from around the corner. I damn near tripped rushing to it to see what the problem was. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )(It was done. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) The M6 had fresh, out-of-the-box cells.

I had to "push" brightness in PhotoShop, though the camera's (Canon S500) playback shows it well, to get this pic. Sway, I ain't! (If you have the CPF calendar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )(If you don't, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif )








Larry


----------



## js (Mar 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
I must say that I anticipated seeing what this light would actually look when shined upon something other than a marshmellow at two inches. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why exactly *must* you say it, keithhr? Are we having too much fun or something? Not serious enough?

Ray,

If the resting voltage of the pack is anything over 10 volts, you're fine. While charging on the Triton, the applied voltage will go significantly higher than the nominal voltage, which is 13.2.

Larry,

Nice collection of high powered lights you got there! Oh, and BTW, Bill's a charging sissy. Go ahead and crank up the charge rate to 2.0 amps! Or even higher if you want. Go for the 30 minute charge at 3.2 amps or so. Keep in mind that just about 10 percent of the time the Triton has ceased charging (0 amps) in order to take a voltage measurement of the pack. So if you figure an amp rate for an hour charge or 45 minute charge or whatever, add an extra ten percent to the number and you'll come in almost perfectly on time.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 31, 2005)

Jim,

I'm new to this stuff! Haven't even read the Triton's manual yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I want to be _nice_ to that pack. (I have found that inanimate objects typically respond nicely to being treated _nicely._ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Larry (Oh yeah, I have to run it down again tonight- paint cookin' time!)


----------



## js (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry,

Pulling 9 amps from a AA cell is so very far from nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif This is EXTREME use! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Seriously, though, a one hour charge is quite nice to the batteries. They have very low internal resistance, and think nothing of a 1 hour charge (1.7 amps or maybe less). Plus, the Triton's charging algorithms for NiMH and NiCd batteries are unrivaled. Well, maybe the Schulze isl's can equal them. But the Triton can charge quickly and fully, and still not heat up the batteries as much as, say, a Hitec CG-340.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, my turn:

Got BOTH boxes today, late in the afternoon. Apparently them Hawaiian postal workers are not as lazy as I thought - then again, perhaps they realized I would be at the post office first thing in the morning screaming at them as I usually have to do for near all my incoming shipments. Anyway they're here.

One "regular"-weighing box with Triton, USL and coupla bulbs. Nice copper colored Mag, not usually found here in Hawaii. One HEAVY box containing the power supply. It also contained a sales receipt from FlashLightLens listing various lenses, etc.(izzat a hint of some kind, Bill?).

Installed the bulb and wiped it down with a cotton ball dipped in denatured alcohol (91% purity?).

I have to say that I'll not be doing any Emeril Laganse shots for I shall "kick it up a notch" by going straight to the beamshots and stuff. Later. Not enough time tonight with some other "obligations", but for now just to keep appetites somewhat sated, here is what will be coming up from my end:

First off I just happened to have a rather large head/reflector that spins onto the USL perfectly, although optimal focus leaves it about 3/32nd" above the o-ring so the head spins freely. This will be rectified by cutting the bulb leads a little shorter, and what this means is that I will be able to show beamshots, and then BEAMSHOTS:







Here it is with its intended "competition":






Note that the SureFire M6's finish is chrome in color. This is a special two- (or maybe three-?) off version with markedly lower internal resistance due to the plating, according to PK hisself. It is indeed just perceptibly brighter than other M6's I've compared it against. And it sports the 500-lumen HOLA lamp of course - is there anything else?

Here they are again but with the USL now wearing its spare FM head, just to show that it was not borrowed from my other FiveMega light and that beamshots will indeed be from both lights being turned on at the same time against each other:







Just a pic I snapped right after installing the bulb and discovering my spare FiveMega head:







And finally, a pic of some HotWire lamps I happened to have around from the past few years, some potted and some not:






Surprised? Hey, ya gotta be a HotWireGuy before ya graduate to an LED guy, ya know. Others have gone straight to LEDs but that's not the proper, approved, _sanctioned_ route of Flashoholic Ascension.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

More tomorrow!


----------



## js (Mar 31, 2005)

Just wanted to add a bit of context and clarification:

Bill and I discussed the Triton's USL charge setup parameters together, so I was just kidding about him being a "charging sissy". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif We set up the parameters to be conservative, because, well, it's just a good idea. As you say, Larry, you usually get nice for nice.

So if time isn't an issue, then those parameters are just fine. But if time IS an issue, as it sometimes can be during field testing, then don't be afraid to go to a 1 hour charge rate. Even a 30 minute charge is within reason. But not any faster, and not every time. And, of course, let the batteries/light cool before charging, and before use.

I look forward to the paint cooking, aka "white wall test" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 31, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
Larry


----------



## Codeman (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry - awesome pics of the Beast, USL, & M6! Mighty fine!

Sorry, MR Bulk, but I grabbed the only light I carry 24/7 to give some perspective.

*LionHeart CPF SE, my neighbor's backyard*






*USL, my neighbor's backyard*





*Ambient, up my street*





*LionHeart CPF SE, up my street*





*USL, up my street*









*Ambient, down my street, obnoxious steet light*





*USL, down my street, still obnoxious street light, but it looks wimpy now!*




If you follow the right-hand curb down the street in the above pic, you'll see a tree way down the road. There's a speck of red to it's lower right. That's somewhere between 300-400 yds away!

*Ambient, across the street (can you see the tree in the middle?)*





*USL, across the street (now you can you see the tree in the middle!)*




The small tree is about 125 yds away, the house behind it around 175 yds.

Bill, I think this'll do just fine!

That's it for tonight!

P.S. After I re-charged, I set a timer for 30 minutes. I then promptly went to the bathroom, forgot the timer, and turned the USL back on after only 10 minutes. Flash - one bulb down. Since I'm the first field tester to break something in such a stupid act, can I please write the upcoming, USL for Dummies manual?

P.P.S. Here's one for the wall hunters (about 7 ft away):




The paint was off-white. I guess I'll see if it still is when I get up in 4 hours to go to work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CroMAGnet (Apr 1, 2005)

YEAH! Baby, YEAH!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 1, 2005)

Hay Codey, that's whut ya GIT fer pittin' the USL 'gainst muh pore lil' ol' Lahn-Hort - oh wait, mebbe that was meant as a - compliment.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Man, I better go get a timer, too - and TAPE it over the USL's switch.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Definitely a compliment, though it was kinduv sideways!

To be fair, I shot the USL pics first, and locked the exposure for the LH shots, so they are underexposed some. Doing that gives a better visual of the difference between the two lights, but it does so at the expense of making the LH look weaker than it is. Had I tried to lock the LH exposure and then take the USL shots, they would have been washed out big time.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 1, 2005)

Charlie, if you've got a little, tiny hex wrench, smaller than an .050, you can loosen the set screw and move the socket can down a little instead of cutting the pins.

If you do have to cut the pins, I've found it helpful to hold the pin above the cut (between the bulb and the end of the pins) with Needlenose pliers to keep from tweaking the glass envelope and breaking it. 

I want to thank all of you for your work so far. I think Litho still has to sign on, I know he has has light and has put it through on charge, though.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 1, 2005)

P.S. Charlie,

I had to change the lens in your light, I didn't have a Borofloat when I took the pictures of the garage door, so it had a UCL in it.

I had the boxes all stacked up waiting for the Borofloats, with yours open when they came. I'm still not sure how that receipt got in your box, but send it back when you send the field test unit back. 

I guess you and I have to send a little something extra back and forth! (Charlie sent me a few too many parts {like TWICE what I ordered} when I ordered some a while back!)

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 1, 2005)

Jim,

Don't worry, I don't get my feelings hurt very easy!

I cracked up about the sissy part, because I always charged it higher than 1.6, I tend to like a nice round 2.0 amp charge rate!

One of my RC buddies tells me I'm nuts and that these high current NiMH cells LIKE 5 amp rates. (Nobody try that, Please!)

As Ray found out, these batteries are potent! But bulbs are cheap, cheaper than WA bulbs even.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Apr 1, 2005)

You field testers have all the fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif it's almost enough to have made me offer to pay the $$ to ship the protos over here by FedEx, "Yeah bill it to my account" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

By the time the light gets to us, Ray will have finished cooking a T-bone steak and baked potatoes over it and the first edition of the cookbook will be ready for shipment out to us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

Seriously, if it can ignite paper in 15 seconds, I wonder what a focusing lens could do. It might really be able to fry moths in flight.


Bill, high current NiMH likes five amp charge rates? Guess what I'm gonna do - consumer-grade NiMH, 2100-2300mAH at 7.5 amps. That'll be next week. I promise to post pics of my workbench going up in flames. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

No, really. Energizer's new 15 min charger is going to slam 7.5A simultaneously into 4 Sanyo cells (independent channels) to charge them in 15 minutes. I will report back on my uhh, findings. But I have this feeling that they have more to worry about in terms of lawsuits than I have to worry about unexpected fires, especially since they are marketing the charger to consumers and making it available at places like Target.


----------



## Paul_DW (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guy's for the pic's, just what the doctor ordered /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Absolutely awesome! ALTHO for me I do not know the LionHeart CPF SE, but it's pic's might have looked better it was switched on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sorry, but compared to the USL it did like it was off!

Will it be smoked or unsmoked bacon I wonder ?!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Big /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif to darkgear.com for hosting the Marshmallow Movie.

Also, thanks to KevinL for also offering to host it.

Stand up fellas!


----------



## js (Apr 1, 2005)

Another quick note on superfast charging:

You can slam the batteries with 5 amps (or even 7.5) *for the first 75 percent of the charge cycle* and they won't get hot. So if you then back off to something reasonable for the last 25 percent, you manage to charge the batteries very fast, all without overheating them at the end. That's almost certainly how Energizers new 15 minute charger works, if it is indeed putting out 7.5 amps (!). Holy smoke! That's a whole lot of current!

MR Bulk,

That is one nice looking M6! WOW!

Interesting to note that PK confirms that the small amount of resistance offered by the Chem Koted aluminum body ground conduction path is significant. Imagine what that would mean with the USL if we had tried to run the ground return current through the aluminum body? That is precisely why everything is direct soldered and connected and why we use a 16 amp, low resistance rocker switch in place of the stock Mag switch.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 1, 2005)

ddddddddddddaaaaaamnnnn!

I just watched the marshmallow video and my jaw about dropped out of my skull.. the marshmallow actually ignites after all the smoking! 

Time to get back to work, the prototype of the Marshmallow Roaster attachment, shown here with a 6P, needs a lot of work to be adapted for the USL!






That is, if I can tear myself away from slobbering all over the keyboard looking at MRBulk's awesome M6. I was in the raffle for that one, didn't win unfortunately.. was hoping to land the plated KL1, which would be the ultimate limited-edition upgrade for my E2e-SG.


----------



## js (Apr 1, 2005)

I just watched the Marshmallow Movie.

UNBELIEVEABLE! Well, actually, I can well believe it, but WOW. It ignited that thing in under a minute. Do you realize that you could probably manage to get nearly a dozen roasted marshmallows from a fully charged USL, especially if some of the people don't want theirs well done.

Now that's important information to know! The USL can actually replace many of your kitchen appliances, and is a real bargain if you add up the cost of all the things it replaces.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for appreciating the funner side of our, uh, field testing!

I just wish I hadn't let the darn thing touch the lens. It did completely clean up, but man that burnt sugar was on there!

Now, if somebody could come up with a man-portable solar-powered 12V power supply capable of driving the Triton, the USL could truly be a surival tool!

Jim, I really appreciate not just all the work you've put into the the USL, but the time you've taken to post so much great info! For those of us new to hotwire, we're getting a great education! From the little bit I can see of the pack in the USL prototype, you appear to be a bit of a perfectionist, and I mean that as a compliment. My hat's off to you, sir!

I've gotta re-read your charging info. I was up until 3:30 this morning, and got up at 5:30, partially due to doing two full charges at 1.2A. I'm too old for this, but it sure was fun last night!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Does anybody know if the new Easy Bake Ovens still use an incan bulb? I'm suddenly feeling the need to bake cookies or a cake...


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Bill and Jim,

That is one awesome light...

I think of myself as a flashaholic because I carry several lights with me and have more ready at hand.

Now I find out the bar has been raised...

A real FLASHAHOLIC cooks their meals with their lights... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif WOW!!!

Tom


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 1, 2005)

You guys are having waaaaaaay too much fun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Wilkey


----------



## KevinL (Apr 1, 2005)

"errrrr, boss."

"Yeah?"

"I'll be on leave tomorrow."

"Something urgent?"

"Yeah. VERY urgent." _*holding package with USL in it*_ (in my imagination)

Where's that 15-minute charger when you need it!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


PS: Just thought of another use. Defrosting stuff. See, I like my beer ice cold.. literally. I stick it in the freezer. Sometimes I forget and the thing has turned to ice, other days I'm luckier and I get it while it is around -2 to -5C (as measured by a thermocouple.. yes that DMM has other uses). 

My Mag85 is covering that job for now.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 1, 2005)

Will it boil water for my coffee?
Will it power a solar panel connected to a Triton connected to a spare USL pack?
Will it stop a charging grizzly bear?
I wonder what it does to them plastic maglight traffic cone thingys?

I'm not suggesting anyone attempt these (well, 3 of the 4 would be ok)

Dave.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

It will boil water in a small Pyrex dish. I believe it will also cook grits, which I'll be confirming with pictures sometime this weekend. Bacon did start to sizzle in a Pyrex dish after 20 seconds. As long as you didn't want much, you could conceivably cook bacon, eggs, and grits or toast on one charge!

We only have black bears where I come from, and I won't be a tryin' that! We'll leave that one to you, mate!

I bet the USL could be used to defrost a windshield/windscreen, possibly un-freeze a frozen lock. Who wants to test those out?


----------



## Mags (Apr 1, 2005)

Its starting to get warmer these days, so that might be a bit complicated. How about defrosting all the stuff in the fridge? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif That will take less tan a minute I suppose...


----------



## JimH (Apr 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dynacolt said:*
Will it stop a charging grizzly bear?


[/ QUOTE ]

Okay, where are the real men out there? Who's going to raise the bar to incredible heights by posting pictures of this one? A film clip would be even better.


----------



## nethiker (Apr 1, 2005)

I live near Yellowstone Park. I can help someone find the bear's den while they use the USL to see if they are still hibernating. I'll make the movie if someone will loan me a camcorder with a looooong zoom. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Greg


----------



## litho123 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi folks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

Sorry I haven’t been posting. Last weekend I caught a cold and have been trying to shake it all week. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Today has been a really bad day so far. It really started last night when I called Bill and he said that re-charging the light was idiot-proof. Well, he picked an idiot for a tester. I awoke this morning to find an uncharged light. There went my breakfast plans. I had already prepared a personal sized serving of cutup bacon & sausage, onions, green peppers, and diced potatoes to fry up this morning using the Ultimate StirFry Light. So I went hungry to work while the charger did its thing. I came home at lunchtime to retrieve the light and went back to work to finish out the day. I should have stayed home!

My boss and I frequent the smoke room several times a day and today was no exception. His lighter just happened to not be working, and I thought I’d be a wise guy and show him how quick the Ultimate Smoking Light could light up our cigarettes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Colorful language erupted and has continued all afternoon as he has tried to regain his sight while liberally applying Aloe Vera to his burnt nose, forehead, and singed eyebrows. 

This evening I stopped by my local gun shop and proudly displayed the Ultimate Show Light to my buddies. They really liked the self-defense qualities it posessed to "blind and bash" here in Chicago's gun-free zone. One guy I know works for Homeland Security (aka US Coast Guard). He wants to take it and see if he can get it “US Coast Guard approved” as the Ultimate Search&Rescue Light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif What do you think Bill? No Joke - He literally wants to take it out on Lake Michigan and see how far away the light can be seen with the naked eye!

When I told him how quickly paper could burn with this light, the gathering crowd wanted to see a demonstration of the Ultimate Stupidtrick Light. I forgot to have a wet towel handy and by the time we put out the flames, the smoke caused the fire alarm to go off bringing the fire department and the local police. 

The rookie cop couldn’t believe that a 2D flashlight could start a fire, looked into the lens, flipped the rocker switch on the Ultimate Scorch-your-eyeballs Light and proceeded to incapacitate himself. We all laughed at his ignorance. He didn’t think it was too funny and wanted to haul me off for some quiet time in an Ultimate Solitary Location. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif Fortunately cooler heads prevailed and I was told to go home before I caused anymore trouble. 

Some more testing of course is in order. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Side Note to self: 
Compare (with pics) a 500w stage light vs USL in hotel ballroom.
Set up a meeting with head chef to evaluate crème brule desserts made ala the Ultimate Sugar-carmelizer Light. 
Hmmmm…..Do I fire up the Weber or use the Ultimate Steak Light for grilling a Petite Filet Mignon on Saturday? 

My wife wants to stay home and watch a movie tonight. I thought of making popcorn with the Ultimate Snack Light to surprise her. Maybe graham crackers, chocolate and roasted marshmallows with the Ultimate S’More’s Light. It’s tough to decide. I’ll let you all know tomorrow how good the movie was.

Anyway, what a day! 
To me, this USL of Bill’s is quickly becoming the Ultimate “Sorry” Light…
Sorry I told it
Sorry I showed it
Sorry I sold it (/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif Surprise! Bill?)
Sorry I didn’t get in on this Group Buy.

This is truly the ULTIMATE STEAL of a LIGHT.
Those of you signed up are in for a REAL TREAT with this project! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Major kudos to everyone involved with making this a reality.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

I've had images of some local LEO's rolling up on me while I'm out and about getting some pics. Afer hearing of your fun, maybe it's good thing we're having storms here tonight. I'm in need of sleep anyway.

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## js (Apr 1, 2005)

litho123,

OMG! I'm still laughing! You guys set off the fire alarm and the fire department showed up? And a guy blinded himself by looking into the USL? This is all too funy. Sorry you're sick, BTW.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like I'm out of the evaluation business for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif It started brain-dead stupid when a friend stopped by, and I wanted to, well, you know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif The light had only been in the charger for ~15 minutes. My sole-surviving braincell (what was it thinking?- tricklecharger or something?) made me flip the switch while still connected. It lit for half a second or so. Looking throught the lens, everything seemed Ok, so I let it finish the charge. (Praying smart charger saw the load increase and crowbarred or something equally idiotic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif ) 

Anyway about 45 min off the charger and fully cooled down, I tried it and no joy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif I unscrewed the head and didn't need my ohmmeter to diagnose the problem. I installed the other lamp Bill sent, and it instaflashed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif I will note that after my first charge I waited 1 hour+ before use.

I guess this constitutes my "Baptism by fire" into the Hotwire Fraternity!

Possible Saturday sources for some more lamps would be appreciated! 

I notice the Great PoomBah seems to be back from his vacation, and if he reads this post, will be ROFLHAO! (Welcome back, Don. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif )

Larry


----------



## Mags (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, USL seems to fall in place to abbreviate a lot of things... So what cant you do with the USL???


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome to the newly instaflashed field tester's society, Larry! I'm mighty proud to be a member with ya! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess I'm honored, Ray, but at least you didn't kill 2 of 'em in a couple hours! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Larry


----------



## xpitxbullx (Apr 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mags said:*
Wow, USL seems to fall in place to abbreviate a lot of things... So what cant you do with the USL??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can't use it to read a comic book under your bed covers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Jeff


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
I guess I'm honored, Ray, but at least you didn't kill 2 of 'em in a couple hours! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yeah, but aren't we suppose to be working out the kinks? Being new to hotwires, Bill should have sent each of us at least a dozen bulbs. We gotta figure out all the ways to instaflash so's Bill can document 'em! That's our job as field testers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

As I see it, you've confirmed two ways to do it, so you're ahead of me by one!

Take pride in breaking it! At work, I'm known as Captain Lockup for my ability to break software code. Bill knows about that and he still sent me the prototype. That oughta tell ya something!

Hmmm...I wonder if freezing the bulb just prior to use would increase the output any? Or, would we get cool swirly light if we take the lens off and drop some water on the bulb while it's on? I wonder what a blue bulb would look like. Where's that magic marker?

Oh, Bill, I need some more bulbs! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## modamag (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, this thread is just hillarious. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Luv the newspaper, eggnog, marshmellow features.
Can't wait to see Bulky's 3" head USL vs ... all of his cool toys.

Larry, those bulb are dirt cheap when compared to HIDs so don't feel bad.
Ray, I feel sorry for your neighbor. Are they selling their house if so how $$$.

I was on vacation trying to read this in Death Valley thru my cellphone connected dialup was just no joy. Finally get to see the movie clips /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 1, 2005)

My state-of-the-art, T-whatever connection at work took 15 minutes do download the marshmellow cook at lunch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I hear regular jokes abt home dial-up being faster. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

My neighbors? The phrase about the lights are on but nobody's home is too generous. Their bulbs don't even work.

Right after I moved in, I came home one day to find a 8 ft pile of granite gravel in his driveway. The coarse stuuf like railroads used to lay tracks. The next day, the guy uses a Ditch Witch to spread about a 5 ft wide path of it around the perimeter of his backyard. The dogs had run a bare path around his yard, so he thought the dogs would run on the gravel and therefore he'd have no more bare spots. As I see it, the fact that the dogs started running around on the remaining grass inside the gravel shows where the intelligence lies next door. Besides, who thinks a bunch of gravel looks goods in a backyard? But, it got better...

A while later on a hot summer day, I noticed his girlfriend standing in the backyard, watering the gravel. She'd keep the hose in one spot for a few minutes, then move to another spot. After about 15 minutes, I snuck over to get a better look at what she was doing. Turns out she was dissolving dried & hard dog poops! Now, anyone with a lick o' sense would've just picked them up, thrown them in a bag, and gone inside!

These days, I can easily tell when he's cutting his yard versus someone else. Every few seconds, WHAMMMM!!!! And another chuck of granite goes a flyin'. See, he just dumped the gravel in the yard, didn't try to kill the remaining grass or nothing. Just dumped it. Seeing someone mow gravel is quite entertaining, but I'd throw a party if they were to move. Hmmm...maybe I should use the side of HIS house to test the USL's paint peeling abilities... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## naromtap (Apr 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
My state-of-the-art, T-whatever connection at work took 15 minutes do download the marshmellow cook at lunch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I hear regular jokes abt home dial-up being faster. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

My not so fancy 1MBit connection downloaded it superquick, but sadly I keep getting erors when WMP attempts to dl the required codec from the net. Feels like my lottery numbers have come up on a week I forgot to get a ticket - I need therapy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Codeman (Apr 1, 2005)

Naromtap,

Which version of WMP are you using? I had to use SnagIt to do a screen capture of the original 30Mb QuickTime file, so it may have used a codec specific to WMP 10.x, since that's what I have installed. If I'm right, and you're using WMP 9.x or earlier, that probably explains the errors.

I'd offer to email the MOV file to you, but my mail server won't allow attachments that large and the file won't compress much using PKZip. If you know of an ftp server I can U/L it to, I'll be glad to.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 1, 2005)

WMP is non-functional on my home box- loong story! The file was 5MB, and took 15(+) minutes at work. I was just wisecracking re MGT's "We're state of the art...." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry


----------



## js (Apr 1, 2005)

Larry,

Don't sweat it! Blowing lamps is no big deal. Ruining a battery pack, now that would start to approach a big deal.

Bill, if you don't have any spare USL lamps at the moment, I could send Larry three or four from my personal stash. Let me know if you need me to do this.


----------



## DarkLight (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
It will boil water in a small Pyrex dish. I believe it will also cook grits, which I'll be confirming with pictures sometime this weekend. Bacon did start to sizzle in a Pyrex dish after 20 seconds. As long as you didn't want much, you could conceivably cook bacon, eggs, and grits or toast on one charge!

We only have black bears where I come from, and I won't be a tryin' that! We'll leave that one to you, mate!

I bet the USL could be used to defrost a windshield/windscreen, possibly un-freeze a frozen lock. Who wants to test those out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am sure it would work...I unfroze a lock on my truck this winter with my mag85 (black lock didnt hurt)..hehe


----------



## KevinL (Apr 2, 2005)

One would have thought you would have placed the cig on the bezel to light it, not tried to light it the normal way (ie. holding it in your mouth /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) 

A Mag85 works on the beer can. The USL assuredly will. Four times faster.

Why not just call it the ultimate light? 

Blown a headlamp on your car? No problem, the USL will cover you even if you blow both. 

Pest tailgating you on the freeway with his high beams on? Show him who's "HIGH BEAM" is better. Note that the Pest Elimination Lens is not officially endorsed for use on this kind of "pest" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

BBQ won't start? Who cares. It most assuredly will in the next few minutes. 

Owl keeping you awake at night? Show him who TRULY owns the night (not him, either). Inspired by a CPF story and all it took was a Surefire M3T to give the owl a lingering headache.

I woke up this morning and someone made their damn problem my damned problem, which I really hate. Especially when they wake me up to do so. The USL can even put a smile on my face after that (this thread is the highlight of my day) and heck, I don't even have mine yet! 

By all metrics, it is *truly* the ultimate light. Now let me EDC it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## js (Apr 2, 2005)

It took Bill sending me a PM for me to realize that those April Fools' day joke posts, were, well . . . April Fools!

Damn. I feel stupid. *D'OH*

Ah well, it was worth it for the laughter alone! Did me a world of good. I don't think I would have laughed so hard if I had realized they were just April Fools posts.


----------



## litho123 (Apr 2, 2005)

Jim - I'm sorry to have pulled everyone's leg so hard, but even I was almost in tears laughing as I wrote the post, then laughing again re-reading it. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Actually small parts of it were true.
My Coast Guard buddy DOES want to try it out on the Lake.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

I found one "maybe" local source and will call them. I also Googled it, and amidst 3 pages of light bulb sellers, was this: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

*bwaites
... Also, I will be able to use my Osram 64440 IRC in ... 62138 I see no lumens listed, 25 hours ave ... life T3 64625 HLX Projector, Microfilm, 100W 12V GY6.35 3600 lumens ...
www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/printthread. php?Cat=&Board=UBB14&main=647001&type=thread - 73k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages*

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

Larry,

Interesting!

I will Priority mail a couple down to you. They are in short supply right now, I bought all the extant bulbs I could find, but I'm sure there are a few around. 

My big shipment is backordered at the factory.

Osram will be making a new run this week, according to my source. 

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

Litho, 

The Lake, huh? I wish I had the waterproof boots!

The switch area concerns me, since that area is not sealed in any way. 

If you are comfortable with him taking it, and trust him not to be stupid, you could seal that area by sleeving it with a piece of bicycle inner tube and then zip tying above and below it.

That does not make it any more water tight than a stock mag, and it he takes the head or tail off and shorts the pack, all bets are off. 

BTW, GREAT POST! I was laughing my head off!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

When I look at the filament it's hard to believe that something that tiny can generate that much light, much less to continue to do so more than a moment. Truly remarkable!


----------



## KevinL (Apr 2, 2005)

What's more shocking is looking at the housing of a 2D light and having your mind be completely unable to make the connection between 3K lumens and that thing.. part of it is going "but it's a 2D light" and the other half is going "yeah but it puts out 3K lumens, not 30"..

Because of that, the 2D housing looks decidedly sick, because it is concealing so much more than the imagination can grasp. 

It's enough to tear ya in half if you think too much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 2, 2005)

deleted


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
When I look at the filament it's hard to believe that something that tiny can generate that much light, much less to continue to do so more than a moment. Truly remarkable! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can't argue with that!







Larry


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice macros!

Every lamp I have seen has burned at that spot, but always on the low side, you have one of each!

Bill


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

You mean _2nd_ prize is two of 'em! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Larry


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Larry, nice solder job on those lil' balls at the ends of them wires. How'd you open up the glass for that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## naromtap (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
Naromtap,

Which version of WMP are you using? I had to use SnagIt to do a screen capture of the original 30Mb QuickTime file, so it may have used a codec specific to WMP 10.x, since that's what I have installed. If I'm right, and you're using WMP 9.x or earlier, that probably explains the errors.

I'd offer to email the MOV file to you, but my mail server won't allow attachments that large and the file won't compress much using PKZip. If you know of an ftp server I can U/L it to, I'll be glad to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Codeman, sorted it now, yes good clip & great photo's throughout the thread! I would love to see a ceiling bounce shot if anyone has one?! One of my fav pics of all time was simply a TL85 sitting on a coffee table in someones lounge pointing skyward & it looked as effective as having a ceiling light on!


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 2, 2005)

Bill'
Looks like all the field testers are having all the fun. What is the time line for the results to be evaluated and for the rest of us to get our hands on these great lights?
Will you be including a list of "Don't do" with a comprehensive directions for the operation of this light with detail instructions for charging / operations?


----------



## nethiker (Apr 2, 2005)

Seems like the field testers are compiling the "don't do" list right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I'm having great fun just following this thread. I can only imagine how much fun you all are having. Love the stunts, pics, and April Fools posts. Got to admit, I was a little slow on the draw there. Great laughs all. Keep it up.

Greg


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey Larry, nice solder job on those lil' balls at the ends of them wires. How'd you open up the glass for that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My bulb blew on the low side as well, but I managed a pair of balls, like nature intended! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






MR Bulk - I'll tell you the secret of our, uh, soldering technique, if you'll tell me what the ST is! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## naromtap (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
I had to "push" brightness in PhotoShop, though the camera's (Canon S500) playback shows it well, to get this pic. Sway, I ain't! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Larry I played about with your image a bit as I really wanted to see more on how the USL will compare to my SF M6, hope you dont mind.




The SFM6 is an intense light in the flesh, but just looks pathetic here! LOL


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

Aw, crap! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif

I...can't...believe...it...We have had a cooking failure...

After a timed run of 7 minutes, 2 tablespoons of water in a Pyrex dish sitting on top of the USL only reached 190°F.

This is a complete disaster. As Bill said in the other thread, a complete breakfast MUST include grits. And you must have boiling water to cook grits.

Maybe if I can find a glass small enough to actually sit on the lens we'll be able to boil.

The upside, however, is that with a 3" head and one of the higher output bulbs, we should be able to boil water. I know the 3" is an accessory and it's down the road, but whoever heard of grits being an accessory to breakfast? This just ain't right.

Bill, I know this will be a big dissappoint to you. Just remember, we can still use the USL as a flashlight, even if we can't cook breakfast with it. I know this is a big setback, so I'm here for you, if you need to talk.

I think folks will understand and will still accept the USL, even with this failure. After all, they'll still be able to find their breakfast in the dark, they just won't be able to cook all of it. Hang in there, big guy!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

WAIT...I bet if I put some aluminum foil over the top of the dish, it'll boil.

I do want to mention that the Lite Ring held up even during the full run and the subsequent heat. The ring didn't loosen one a bit, even when the USL was at it's hottest. These rings continue to amaze me.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey Larry, nice solder job on those lil' balls at the ends of them wires. How'd you open up the glass for that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My bulb blew on the low side as well, but I managed a pair of balls, like nature intended! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Between the two lamps, I have a pair too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif Complete failure at finding one locally.

Ya'll might try stirrin' dem grits in befo light'n da fire. (If we could figure a way to lower the albido of marshmellos, they should cook much quicker!)

Naromtap, my M6 _currently_ completely spanks my USL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
Ya'll might try stirrin' dem grits in befo light'n da fire. (If we could figure a way to lower the albido of marshmellos, they should cook much quicker!)

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm...I should have bought some of those colored ones! My black Sanford marker does say it's certified AP NONTOXIC by the Art & Craft Materials Institute, but it's not clear whether that means it's safe to eat food that's been colored with it. Still, that's one way of lowering the albedo... or we could just mix some red, green, and blue food coloring and do a dunk.

Too bad the rest of the marshmallows are gone...

Oh, I took Jim up on his suggesting of amping up the charge rate. After my 7 minute grit run, I cranked the Triton up to 2.5A and it was done in 34 minutes. I was going to go check it in about 5 minutes, but it did the little melody to let me know it was finished. 

*js* - when we do a fast charge, do we need to allow more than 30 minutes to cool before using the USL? After Larry's instaflash after an hour, I'm a bit hesitant to try it at 30 minutes. For now, I'll give it an hour.

*Bill* - I really like the Triton charger/Pyramid power supply setup - a lot. The manual seems to have everything covered, but it could stand for some improvement in the way it's presented, at least for those that are new to it. You might want to consider some detailed instructions that are tailored to the USL, explaining the ins and outs of changing the various settings that are specific to charging the USL. I think you probably plan to do this, but I've done typed all this in, so I'll leave it. I thought you might want to use me as a g-pig for the instructions later on, so I'm intentionally NOT reading the Triton manual to try to understand things.

I've got to figure a way to hook up my Pila's, though. I may make something with some PVC tube and brass fittings.

I've got to go and pickup a SpikeBar on Monday. I bet I've got 10 TrippLite's scattered around the house and not a spare one anywhere. I should be ashamed.

BTW - we were discussing the CountyComm BOB over in the other thread. Well, I don't like how the USL fits the Mag Rechargeable / Umbrella pocket. The sleeve fits the body perfectly, with about an inch of the Velcro flap holding it securely in the pocket. But, the head sticks out past the end of the bag a bit. Unless you have something in the radio pouch on that end, the lens would be easy to bump on things and the flap won't provide enough protection to prevent the lens from breaking if the impact is hard enough. The Maxpedition Nucleus BOB looks like it can hold the USL more safely, so I may be ordering one this week. The Fatboy, though, is tempting.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

ROTFLMAO!!!

"My bulb blew on the low side as well, but I managed a pair of balls, like nature intended! "


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

*The Joy of Cooking with the USL has returned!!!!*

But, before I divulge just how it's returned, I need to throw a shout out to MR Bulk and the LionHeart. My LH has turned out to be an extremely helpful tool while working in the dark on the USL field testing. I would be totally lost without it and it's flexibility.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Okay, back to The Joy of Cooking with the USL. Well, it's not actually cooking, but we all know how important presentation is to the enjoyment of the food we cook, right?

Before I show you the pictures, just imagine not only have the raw power of the USL, but being able to tame it, at will. Say, to set the mood for an evening of dining romance with the lady (or gentleman, but not in my case!) lucky enough to know someone with a USL.

You've got everything cooked, and she's already a droolin' over your technique. But, you don't just want her a droolin'. After all, you're a USL Man. You want her a swoonin' and a beggin' for some lovin'. Well, the USL can help with that, too!

Using my best East Tennessee HillBilly Redneck Romance skills, I present to you, probably for the very first time in the history of not only CPF and flashlightdom, but probably in the history of the world,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the mellow side of the USL, more affectinately known as...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The Cantalight!






For those who are less romantic, here's a full-on shot of the Cantalight





If you can't figure out what that is on the USL, here's another chance (I said this is the mellow side of the USL earlier - just think the "melon" side of the USL):





With romancing skills like these, I just can't figgur out why HillBilly RayBob ain't hitched!!!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

The first person to guess what I used, get's this unique USL head adapter. But I cannot promise that it will arrive fresh!


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 2, 2005)

I would chance that it is a melon. (yellow?)


----------



## JimH (Apr 2, 2005)

Looks like a lemon to me.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*fleshlite said:*
I would chance that it is a melon. (yellow?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

A melon is close, but it's not yellow. And, melon isn't part of it's common name, though it does belong in the melon family of fruits.

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Looks like a lemon to me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That'd be a mohunken big-a$$ lemon, Jim! About 5 times normal size.

The yellow appearance of the closeup is caused by the camera's sensor being overloaded. The last shot is the closest to its true color, but the color is oversaturated.

Sorry the images aren't better quality. My Nikon 5700 is in need of repairs, so I'm having to rely on my 5200. It's a really nice P&S, but it doesn't allow as much exposure control as the 5700. I need to send the 5700 in to be serviced.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh .... I can just see next October: The *Mother* of all Jack-O-Lanterns! (With short-order pumpkin pie Nov 1! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif } (I miss my USL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif )

Larry


----------



## nethiker (Apr 2, 2005)

Looks like a cantalope, but please don't send it to me. 

Greg.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2005)

Bingo! Nethiker wins, but I don't blame you on turning it down!

The Cantalight Head Adapter Revealed





Larry, your idea sounds much tastier! Heated canteloupe is just plain nasty. But it does give off a purdy orange glow! I wish could I email you a bulb. That'd drive me NUTS!

The rain is suppose to be stopping tomorrow. A whole weekend with the prototype and it rains. I probably won't do any testing tomorrow night, though. The Lady Vols play MSU and the only things that will take precedence over that game are breathing and mother nature.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

Someone asked for a timeline for production.

Hurdle #1

Some of the requested colors were Out of Stock or insufficient quantities were in stock. (Mostly insufficient quantities.) I suspect no one expects a request for 100 bodies of different colors! I could have said, "forget it" and send me 100 black bodies, in stock, but no fun!

Delivery time 2-4 weeks.

Hurdle #2

Carley and the infamous reflector bottleneck. The order is in, let's see how it goes! They promised me 4 weeks from order to delivery, anyone want to make bets?

Hurdle #3

The bulbs are backordered at the factory. I didn't expect or foresee this one at all. The production run is to take place in the coming week, and hopefully Osram will follow through with the precision that Germans are famous for. 

I have the switches, I have the power supplies, I have the lenses, the body boring and machine work is scheduled when the bodies arrive.

Now we wait for processes out of our control and watch the field testers play!

Bill


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Bill for the forecast, it looks like these babies will not be shipping anytime until late May or early Jun then.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

My guess is the first production units in May sometime, but Carley is notorious for problems. (Just ask Litho123 and the neverending group buy!)

Bill


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 2, 2005)

I hope that I will get it before Aug as I plan to go visit my Dad in Sequim. He lives by the beach and it gets really dark over the sound. It would be a trip to turn this light on over the water.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 2, 2005)

Irregardless of what happens, even if you take one of the field test units, you'll have a light to take!!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Apr 3, 2005)

Still in the queue to borrow one of the field units. I PROMISE to return it.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That aside, don't worry about the delays, the good stuff is always worth waiting for. 

About the grits, hmmm. Smaller dish, point the USL down into the dish (without it touching), and wrap some aluminium foil around the outside of the dish to reflect the heat/light back in?


----------



## litho123 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey folks, 

I've been wandering around the neighborhood and wanted to post the best looking pics in the bunch.

My subject: The local water tower

Distance: 0.1 mile to water tower base (car odometer). As has been demonstrated, the USL can boil water. I therefore wanted to stay a safe distance away, not wanting to boil the towns water supply. I figured this to be a safe distance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Weather conditions: No rain, No visible moon.

I grabbed frames from my digital video camera. I used the manual exposure for uniformity. I'm sorry that they are not clearer, but I think you'll get an idea of how impressive this light is. 





USL - Note plenty of side spill 





Changing from one light to another on the makeshift light tripod. Notice the familiar lights in the pics - car headlights, street lights, etc.





Mag85 - What can I say? A tenth of a mile is a L O N G distance.

Will post more later.


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 3, 2005)

That's it. Next we will have someone offering aftermarket USL lamp shades...


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 3, 2005)

ooops, I thought I was in a sign-up thread for a portable tanning lamp....

Oh... it's ok, I am /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Codeman (Apr 3, 2005)

Great pic with the water tower, Litho123!


----------



## paulr (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't wait for the 3" head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Codeman (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, the throw should increase quite noticeably. But, I'm also looking forward to being able to effectively use one of the higher output bulbs in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mst3k (Apr 3, 2005)

Just curious here. When asked about bulbs for the USL way early in the thread, someone stated it was a very common Osram bulb available practically everywhere. Now there is an availability problem. Don't mean to sound negative, I genuinely want this amazing light. Can't wait, but people have flashed this bulb into neverland without much trouble. That's ok too, I just wouldn't like having my USL all charged up and ready to go and no bulbs to be had. 

Is this anything to be concerned about at all??


----------



## naromtap (Apr 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
Yeah, the throw should increase quite noticeably. But, I'm also looking forward to being able to effectively use one of the higher output bulbs in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
OH!...I was under the impression there was not alot of difference between the standard head & the 3" one...Is there, anyone know? If so best I put my name down for one! I could have sworn I read there was not a great deal of difference.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 3, 2005)

mst3k - for most people, it shouldn't be hard to find the standard bulb either locally or via the internet, _in small quantities_. We need over 200 to fulfill everyone's orders, however. Those quantities aren't readily available at the moment.

naromtap - I believe you are correct about there being little difference between the stealth and the 3" heads _when the standard bulb is used_. The 3" head with a higher output bulb, however, is a different story.

The stealth head only has room for compact GY6.35 bi-pin bulbs. The 3" allows use of the larger GY6.35 bulbs, so you can get more output and better throw.

Stay tuned right here, I'm sure there will be more info on these as testing continues.

I won't be posting any info today. I ran a log of heat measurements for a 7 minute full run plus complete cooldown this afternoon. Afterwards, I realized that I hadn't opened the log file before I started the run, so I wasted this afternoon. Well, not completely. I did get a cable built to connect my light meter to my DMM. Over the next few days, I plan on posting more beamshots, a full run & complete cooldown temp graph, and a full run spot output graph.

So, stay tuned.

For now, go Lady Vols! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## nethiker (Apr 3, 2005)

I thought the main difference was throw. The 3" head can take a brighter bulb, but the extra output wouldn't be that much more noticable.

Please correct me someone if I have it wrong.

Greg


----------



## Codeman (Apr 3, 2005)

A higher output bulb (whether you can visibly see the difference in output or not) combined with the 3" head gives better throw, which can be seen. How's that?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 3, 2005)

OK guys,

Here's the scoop as I know it.

The primary bulb is an axial filament bulb, meaning the filament runs along the length of the the bulb. Axial filament bulbs, by nature, produce a round hotspot, which seems to be the desire of most people who use flashlights. Surefire beams are so well liked because they have that round hotspot, though Surefire achieves it not by using an axial bulb, but by designing the reflector/bulb combo together. 

Because the axial filament runs the length of the reflector, as well, it cannot be tightly focused to get that awesome throw that some members want. Throw is achieved by taking the smallest point source of light and focusing as much of it together as possible. Thus, a larger reflector will throw further than a small reflector. 

However, because of that length wise filament placement in an axial bulb, it is much less focusable than you would expect. In fact, tvodrd notes this in his post:

"I just got back from some play (I mean evaluation) outside. I played with the focus, and there is little effect presumably due to the axial filament in the lamp. On the way, I lit-up the livingroom windows of my next door neighbors. Their lights were on inside. (Friends and budding flashaholics. He has a G2 and just bought her a C2.) She came out, and had to, uh, fondle it. I still haven't run down the charge Bill shipped it with, which is cool as I have some off-white wall paint needs peelin'."

However, there are transverse filament bulbs in the 6.35 configuration which are physically larger and which, like traditional flashlight bulbs, will respond to a larger reflector and focusing. A transvese filament bulb acts more like a point source in a traditional reflector because its filament is, by and large, at a right angle to the reflector surface at the same height from the focal point.

However, unless you use a VERY large orange peeled reflector, you canot get rid of the artifacts completely, and you end up with the famous "bat wing" hot spot. 

Since the purpose of the USL was the "Ultimate Stealth Light", I elected to use the axial filament bulb as the primary, sacrificing a little ultimate brightness and throw in the primary model. 

However, I also like throw and brightness, so I chose a known platform, in hopes that some of the available larger reflector options would work, and in hopes that Otokoyama, who had designed a large reflector for the MULE proto, could also build one for the USL.

In the interim, FiveMega came up with his 3" heads. I can now say that they work well, after playing with one for the last week or two before the field test units went out. However, the cam portion must be cut off, effectively disabling it for use with the regular Mag.

Finally, the comparisons I made with the 2800 nominal lumen standard bulb, and the 3600 nominal lumen high output bulb were not as impressive as expected, probably because the axial bulb puts so much light in the round spot, where the transverse filament bulb spreads it. The 3600 lumen bulb could be made to throw further, but still had a noticeable artifact problem in comparison. 

The other problem with FiveMega's head, and which has been noted by others, is that it is big and heavy! It is incredibly well built, and I suspect a tank could run over it and it would still function, but "stealthy" it ain't!! 

So, finally, the 64625 HLX bulb does put out more light, though not enough, at least for me, to give up the nice circle of light the stock bulb puts out, especially when you add in the cost of the bigger head/reflector combo.

Hope that answers everyones questions.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Apr 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
mst3k - for most people, it shouldn't be hard to find the standard bulb either locally or via the internet, _in small quantities_. We need over 200 to fulfill everyone's orders, however. Those quantities aren't readily available at the moment.

[/ QUOTE ]


Thanks, that answers my question perfectly


----------



## naromtap (Apr 3, 2005)

Nicely explained - thanks! I will just stick with the USL in its default mode.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 3, 2005)

I should also point out that every bulb blown so far has blown under the most predictable condition, hot cells just off the charger.

If you follow the precaution of letting the pack stabilize a little, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Apr 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
I should also point out that every bulb blown so far has blown under the most predictable condition, hot cells just off the charger.

If you follow the precaution of letting the pack stabilize a little, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]
15 to 30mins is long enough if I got it right?!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 3, 2005)

Bill said 20-30 minutes in the instructions he sent me. After blowing my first bulb, I'm staying on the safe side and going at least 30 minutes.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 3, 2005)

15 minutes should be enough. 30 minutes will give you more buffer.

The older bulb is, the more likely it is to pop,(duh!!) so as your bulbs age, you may want to increase that time, (though that has not been proven!)

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Apr 3, 2005)

If my experience with the larger 3" heads is any indication, the beam will be tightened down into a smaller hotspot that will indeed be able to cast it's footprint all over that of the regular head's. Meaning it will indeed throw further, even if the higher-performance bulb is Not used.


----------



## paulr (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe there's a way to monitor the voltage with the Triton after charge completes, to know for sure when the voltage declines to a safe level. The Triton's discharge function could be used to speed this up. Discharging at a few hundred mA for a few minutes is probably as good as letting the pack sit for 1/2 an hour, and won't impact USL runtime much.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 3, 2005)

The first one I blew was pure stupidity! (Bill even thought it was an "April fools" post.) The second was 40-45 minutes off the charger. Maybe I got a "special" pack or something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif The coaxial lamps are listed by many etailers, but I was unable to find one within driving distance yesterday. Bill priority-mailed me some more, including some "transeverse whatever's" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I likewise haven't read the Triton's manual. (Except for the first page which says you have to push the button to get it to start it's programmed cycle. (Inside joke. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif )) 

I won't be burning any more foodstuffs, and wish I had a watertower in the neighborhood for a legitimate target! I will probably have lamps tuesday.

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Apr 3, 2005)

45 minutes, wow!

Thats a first as far as I know! Well they are at the limit with these cells, which brings us to the question of a soft start, regulated incan!

Gonna happen, just not with this much power!

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Apr 4, 2005)

Well with my TL85 I've ALWAYS left it a minimum of 30 mins now and hours if I can. I went thru 2 bulbs very soon after getting it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I'd pull it off the charger and 'Baaaaam' someone in the room, only to feel rather let down after a pop would emerge from the torch ...lol


----------



## KevinL (Apr 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
45 minutes, wow!

Thats a first as far as I know! Well they are at the limit with these cells, which brings us to the question of a soft start, regulated incan!

Gonna happen, just not with this much power!

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, why is my wallet running for the door screaming "NOOOOO"? 

Come back here, I need to send Paypal!


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Kevin L. With CC paypal, you can let your wallet run away (or even let someone hide it for safe-keeping) It won't stop you buying and pre-ordering /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill. A lightweight 3" head/reflector would be superb!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 4, 2005)

The prototype that Otokoyama made is MUCH lighter and smaller in exterior diameter than the FiveMega head.

Nobody should misinterpret my opinion about the FiveMega piece, it is incredibly well built and designed. However, when placed on the relatively small 2D, its just too much mass under most circumstances.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 4, 2005)

MR Bulk - how is the balance with the USL+FM? Is it top heavy, or does it move the center of gravity closer to the switch without being top heavy?

Looking forward to seeing your beamshots and BEAMSHOTS!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

After noticing that my Triton wasn't doing a top-off trickle charge and a subsequent discussion with Bill last night, we discovered that the Triton wasn't set up correctly. It was only putting 1000mAh in the batteries and wasn't doing a top-off. Now that that's corrected, we might be able to boil water using a Pyrex dish after all, since the run time before dimming begins should be longer!


----------



## DaveNagy (Apr 4, 2005)

Regarding the insta-flash issue:

Is there a better way to insure that the pack has settled down to a "safe" voltage, other than just waiting a half hour and thinking happy thoughts? Can the pack voltage be monitored/measured in some fashion? Or is this one of those things that can only be measured under load? And if it is, couldn't the Triton do that for us?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, to be absolutely certain, you'd want to have a regulated 12 volts, but lights flash even then!

Generally, they will handle about 15 volts instantaneous without problem, and then the resistance drags them down to less than 13 volts and you are safe. 

Burning off a little charge on the pack would work, but you would lose run time and no on is real happy to do that.

A certain number of bulbs instaflash under perfect conditions, witness tvodrd instaflashing one after 45 minutes! I guess we could go with a 13.5 volt bulb, but we'd lose the output and color that this bulb provides.

There are risks, when you run a bulb on the edge to get the max brightness and white color. Even Surefire has a certain number of instaflashes. 

I guess what I am saying is that there is no EASY answer if you want MAX performance. If you are willing to lose a little run time and/or output, you could decrease the risk a little.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 4, 2005)

Give up performance? NEVER...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 4, 2005)

I am all warm (literally!) and fuzzy (figuratively!) after receiving a Priority Mail box today at work. When I got home, the first thing I did was put a stock, axial filament lamp in it. No instaflash from friday's charge. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Would appreciate help with how to lock the exposure on a Canon S500. 

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Apr 4, 2005)

That's impressive, that was mailed Saturday afternoon, and I received a package from Ray mailed Saturday from the Southeast, 2 for 2, guess I'll have to stop bad mouthing the USPS!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 4, 2005)

Larry - it's on page 74 of the manual. Basically, you press the DISP button to turn the LCD display on. Then focus the camera on the place where you want the exposure to be based on. This would probably be the brightest light you want to take a picture of. Press the shutter half-way until you hear two beeps. Then press the top button of the four-way cluster (looks like a black circle with a parenthesis on top and one on the bottom). You should now see the AEL icon in the display. As long as you don't press the zoom lever, menu button, flash button, change the ISO or white balance, change photo effects or shooting mode, or turn the LCD monitor off, it should use the same exposure for every shot you take. Once you've taken all the shots you want to at the same exposure, just do one of the things in the list to turn it back off.

Now, if you weren't seriously asking, just ignore me and my Bozo moment - please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, Ray! (I'm not a photographer and use it in "auto" mode most of the time! I used "night shot" and 6 seconds for the vert comparison shot.)

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Apr 4, 2005)

My pleasure!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## bwaites (Apr 5, 2005)

Overseas buyers, please check the Update thread in Mod B/S/T for info on power supplies.

Bill


----------



## bluesky (Apr 5, 2005)

_i've been banned for spamming_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 5, 2005)

Being exceedingly bored- (USL off the charger, and 8-minutes short of one hour off the charger) I just had to clk the "notify moderator" on the preceeding post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Roth!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 5, 2005)

Darn,
I was too slow to see the transgression. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Good job Roth! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 5, 2005)

Uh, Don, "too slow!" I think we both had "fun" while you were gone! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Now you have to read-up and find out where! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Apr 6, 2005)

Rothrandir,

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 6, 2005)

oh man....don't read CPF for a few days and ya miss all of the fun.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for covering us Roth /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And, more importantly, when is the 15-minute charger for the USL coming out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Bill/js: I got my Energizer 15-min yesterday, put a few sets of cells through it and still have all fingers, toes, and other body parts for which I am accountable... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## js (Apr 6, 2005)

KevinL,

You could set up the Triton to charge the USL at 5.0 amps (it's max rate) and it would finish in about 20 minutes, give or take. I wouldn't recommend it, but I doubt it would heat up the cells any worse than a full burn does. However, you might have to wait a bit longer for the pack to cool down, so it may just be a wash and a 30 minute or 45 mintue charge may be just as short a total time.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I was just kidding about the 15-minute charger /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif you have a good point about the cooling-off period, too. Realistically, with my "15 minute" charger I still let the cells cool for around 10 minutes whenever possible. In an emergency I'd grab and go but I don't. However, it is good to know that a TRUE 15-minute system does exist - compared to all the hype and BS I read all the time. "1 hour charger!*" * (extremely small print: with one cell) or something like that. 

My review of the charger can be found in the Reviews section. So far all the tests have come out in 10-15 minutes, usually less rather than more, and this is with all 4 channels fully loaded. 

I was too cheap to buy the Triton. Maybe it's a good thing because someone as impatient as I am (sometimes not by choice) would feed five amps to just about every cell I have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and as you can imagine that may not be the best of all ideas... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Codeman (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, after receiving some bulbs today, I had big plans for another night of testing. Unfortunately, I'm feeling a bit under the weather, so it'll probably be tomorrow.

Over the past few days, I've turned into testing slacker...Bad, codeman, bad...


----------



## bwaites (Apr 6, 2005)

Just don't get sick, we need you around!!!

Bill


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 6, 2005)

I dug out the camera's manual etc, and no joy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif The S500's manual is the worst of the Elphs I've owned!! I haven't checked for software updates for it yet. (Adds to too long _"list"_) I tried to use the stitch mode which I think locks exposure. I came up one photo short! (And what I did get ain't worth my limited webspace.) I did take it outside and wave it around with the Beast, and with the turbohead, its a lot closer, but beastie still wins. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif If I ever do figure out how to lock the exposure, there is a very tall palm tree 2-doors down that will make a more than acceptable "water tower." I'm sorry! I tried! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Larry


----------



## litho123 (Apr 6, 2005)

I roamed around and walked to the top of the 3 story parking garage next to the local police station. They were doing a mock car stop exercise in the public works yard next door. I resisted the major urge to flood the entire car with the USL. The Mag3D's they used were pathetic. No pics tonight. maybe tomorrow...

Greg


----------



## bwaites (Apr 6, 2005)

Litho, how did you resist!

I feel so sorry for the LEO's forced to use that kind if light!

Larry, which bulb did you use?

The Beast really must be underated at 2000 Lumens. We know the Bulb lumens of the Osram at 12 volts. We can calculate the torch lumes reasonably well, and they should be close, but the Beast wins still, ergo. it must be underated!

Glad I didn't market it as a Beast Killer, but gives me even more respect for PK and the folks at Surefire!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm, possible - SF does underrate their lights a lot. However, put it this way, you and the hotwire community have created something that can even step into the same category as the Beast to begin with, and that in itself is amazing. 

And it only costs $350+ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and it is rechargeable!

I would love to own the Beast in addition to the USL, but..


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2005)

I ran into some problems a few days ago that turned out to be caused by the Triton charger cutting off after putting in only 1000 mAh max and no top-off charge. I probably screwed it up somehow. Thanks to a phone call with Bill, it's now correctly putting in up to 1800 mAh and doing a top-off. My full run time before dimming is now 8.5 minutes instead of just 5. Thanks again, Bill!

I wanted to mention this because that additonal 3.5 minutes of run time has implications for the earlier cooking tests that I did. After seeing how hot the body can get with a real full run, I strongly suspect that we can boil water in a Pyrex dish on the head. Anyone willing to risk it could certainly boil it very quickly by putting water directly on the lens, but that's a bit further than I'm willing to go! No telling what might happen if water somehow leak into the reflector and down to the bulb!

So how hot did it get, you ask?

Stay tuned...it's been almost an hour since the end of an 8.5 minute run and it's still 8°F over ambient. When it again reaches 73°F, the ambient starting temperature, I'll create a graph and post the results.

In the meantime... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Or if you haven't seen it yet, jump over to Modamag's USL First Impression post. It will give you an idea of what I've been doing.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2005)

When Modamag posted his temperature test, I was really excited to see his results.

I don't know a thing about building hotwires, but I just had to see where his test would go if the USL ran all the way until dimming starts, and then keep measuring until the light returned to ambient temperature. Why? Well, I wanted to know how long you'd have to take precautions due to the heat after a full run. I'd hate to put the USL into a carry bag after a full run, then find out the hard way that I should have let it cool off first!

I don't have the great equipment Modamag has (though I wish I did!), so I had to modify the approach slightly. Having only a single logging DMM (Protek 608) and no additional way to log temps, I elected to place the single temp probe immediately below the switch. That was as low as I could go without placing the probe onto the body's knurling yet still be approximately where the USL is held. I wanted to avoid the knurling to make sure I had good contaact between the probe and the body. Not having any kapton tape, Scotch tape was called to duty.

I used an Ideal-Sperry 61-681, which I believe is the same as the Meterman that many CPF'ers use. The purpose of the light meter was to objectively determine when dimming began.

Test Conditions
<ul type="square">[*]dark room  [*]no air flow on the USL [*]ambient temp of 73°F [*]USL at ambient temperature after spending the entire day in place[/list]
At the start, the light meter read 122 lux (light was bounced off the ceiling at 58" away from the head, and an additional 66" back from the ceiling to the light meter). It quickly stabilized and held between 128 and 130 lux until around 7.5 minutes, when it began very slowly dropping. At around 8.25 minutes it had begun dropping faster, so when the light meter had dropped to 100 lux at 8.5 minutes, I turned the USL off.

(Amazingly, at 5.5 minutes into the run my result was the same as Modamag had seen at the same time - 108°F. Talk about consistency!)

When I turned the USL off at 8.5 minutes, the temperature was a balmy 132°F. But, the temperature continued climbing for a little while. The maximum temperature of 138°F was reached at 11 minutes, measured from the time that the USL was turned on and 2.5 minutes after it had been turned off.

On a botched earlier attempt at a full run test, the temperature measured on the body, right between the head and the switch, maxed out considering higher than 138°F - several tens of degrees higher. I say botched because I forgot to name the log file prior to starting the run, which you have to do with the Protek software - duh! I was a little ticked when I saw the log file was 0 bytes in size.

I shutter to think how hot the lens got!

Here's my setup:






Here's the graph:





That's it for now.

P.S. Being my usual full-steam-ahead self, I sampled temps at the rate of 1 every half second. Consequently, I discovered that I can only log 10,000 points, so my attempt to measure the time to return all the way back to ambient temperature failed. Oh, well...And yes, I then had to strip away over 9900 of those readings in order for the graph to be readable. Duh, duh, duh...


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I've got some loose LED's on the way. I think I'll try my hand at modding this weekend and see if I can drill some holes and add some taillights onto this here USL!

Psss...don't tell Bill....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## bwaites (Apr 7, 2005)

Very Nice Ray!!

So there you have it guys, proof postive that the USL is HOT, HOT, HOT when run for full runs.

138 will burn you if held for very long, but won't burn instantly, so you have time to put it down!

On another note, the NIMH AA battery shootout thread has a new graph of the 1650 AA's we are using. Evidently, these cells love heat, and actually perform somewhat better at higher temps than expected. In fact, at a starting temp of 110 degrees they maintain an output of 1 volt even at 15 amps. Substantially better than any other AA cell on the list, and better than the cells perform at room temp!

What that means is that hot off the charger, they hold voltage even better than when cooled down, which explains why it is important for bulb longevity to let it sit before lighting it off!

Bill


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I have figured out locking exposure on my digicam. (The 2 beeps appears to be BS, but I can get the icon!) I have some major internet connection problem that is currently letting me access CPF but nothing else! bizzare!

Oh, I ran the previous charge (most of it~ I guess 90% of a full) down in a single run. Using the eeumongous(sp?) turbohead, it got hot, but not too hot to hold. At 7P it will be a full hour off the charger, and I'll try and psyche myself up to try again.

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad you got the exposure lock figured out. I was afraid I'd sent you down a blind alley from which there would be no return.


----------



## Lurveleven (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice graph Ray, the USL should make a nice hand warmer in the winter.
It would be interesting to do the same test with a FM 3" head.

Sigbjoern


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 7, 2005)

Ray, do you have an S500, or just downloaded the manual? (Thanks either way!!) The "two beeps" on mine seems to be BS and your post was a quote from my manual. Last night I couldn't even get the icon to come on! 

I am "freaked" with my computer tonight!! If this turns out to be a hardware issue (Box is ~2yrs old and OS is corrupt.) I may be gone for a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I downloaded it. My big camera is a Nikon 5700, so figuring it out from the manual seem reasonable to do. The 5700 needs to visit the shop, though, so I've been using a 5200, somewhat similar to your S500.

I'm also PM-ing you something about the computer problem. Hope you can read it!


----------



## js (Apr 8, 2005)

Ray.

Good work! One thing struck me, though. 8.5 minutes is on the short side by a small margin. I was getting at least 9.5 minutes and sometimes 10 minutes, when I was breaking in and testing the packs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2005)

Ray and Jim,

I also got between 9.5 and 10 minutes per charge, and that included the last full run before I sent it out.

Maybe a couple full charges/discharges will change things. That pack has the most runs on it by far, so it should be relatively stable.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

Might I have thrown the pack a curve, so to speak, with my short charges earlier when it was set to 1000 mAh max and no top-off? It had 3-4 of these incomplete charges on it before Bill helped me figure out what was going on.

Then again, I wonder if it might simply be my use of a light meter to detect dimming. I couldn't see any noticeable difference in the room's brightnesss at 8.5 minutes. A drop from 128 down to 100 lux isn't much when you consider the effective distance between the USL and the sensor. I'm going to do another run to measure output, so I'll let it run a full 10 minutes. I may have simply been overly cautious.


----------



## js (Apr 8, 2005)

Ray,

The light meter thing could be responsible, or your pack could have lost some capacity. Be careful not to overdischarge.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2005)

Ray,

Noticeable dimming to the eye requires a loss of about 30-50% of the light output, I suspect you simply are being very cautious using the light meter.

If your eye hadn't detected anything, then you still had a ways to go. 

Just don't let the pack go flat! Even if you do, the cells seem to handle it reasonably well, at least for a few times.

One of the nice things about these bulbs is that it takes a real voltage level to drive them. The bulbs will generally go dead, even when there is a significant charge on the cells. I have a couple 9 cell, 1185 packs and have deliberately killed them to see how the cells recover. So far I haven't damaged either the run time or voltage capacity. I DO NOT recommend doing this, I have done so for research purposes only.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2005)

Mods please close this thread-

Please see the new thread.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 8, 2005)

Please see USL Field Test Thread, Pt. 2.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
...you and the hotwire community have created something that can even step into the same category as the Beast to begin with, and that in itself is amazing. 

And it only costs $350+ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and it is rechargeable!...



[/ QUOTE ]
And is much smaller and "stealthier"

USL testers: even if you don't have pics a detailed image-evoking description of outdoor tests beamed at objects at specific distances can help us to "see" it in our minds' eye. Sometimes not having a camera can be an inspiration to paint eloquent "word pictures".

Brightnorm


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe you guys actually cooked an egg on a torch - now that's even sillier than setting paper on fire.


I wonder how long it would take to melt cheese on bread to a light crisp...


----------

